# Electric Peir Cart



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

It's done finally.I will be on Bob Sikes (gb side)tonight with it.It's pretty neat I think,it has forward and reverse,and will move me around in it.Anybody want to meet up call me 850-603-0003


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

sweet dude i will have to come check that thing out one day. i always wonder about making a 4wd one for the beach maybe gas. but that electric one looks bad ass how fast does it go


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I was going to fish the bridge, but now I am going on a boat instead. I hope I dont miss Brandon's first "Liberation Bull RED" mission. Can you ride on that pier cart?? It looks pretty nifty


----------



## Shop Keeper (Oct 17, 2009)

Too cool, 

now all you have to do is add some automatic reels,

a remote control and you can sit in your car and fish.......:clap


----------



## jtafish (Sep 30, 2009)

that is genius


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

> *bbarton13 (11/20/2009)*sweet dude i will have to come check that thing out one day. i always wonder about making a 4wd one for the beach maybe gas. but that electric one looks bad ass how fast does it go


walking speed,when the battery is fully charged and nothing is on it it will run you over:bpts,i have to put another battery for the light though,the motors use to much power for the ac converter to work


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

> *roofordie (11/20/2009)*I was going to fish the bridge, but now I am going on a boat instead. I hope I dont miss Brandon's first "Liberation Bull RED" mission. Can you ride on that pier cart?? It looks pretty nifty


yes i did ride on it ,i wouldnt recomend it though


----------

